# The 540 gal build



## uarujoey

*Started a new project. Hope you enjoy the first video of 6!*


----------



## macframalama

awesome...... waiting patiently for the complete series, because i will need this info for my rtc and my rtc x tsn


----------



## IceBlue

Looks cool. Liked the effect of the door opening to the room. Will be interesting to see how you get power to the tank.


----------



## uarujoey

IceBlue said:


> Looks cool. Liked the effect of the door opening to the room. Will be interesting to see how you get power to the tank.


All from the next room over.... lights go threw the ceiling though.


----------



## charles

Joey, why can't you locate in BC


----------



## target

Nice big tank. Cool design as well. Looking forward to getting some tips and tricks.


----------



## tony1928

Wow, awesome build. Will be following for sure. Very interested to see your filtration since your stand is so low.


----------



## jay_leask

sweet , ill be waiting for the next videos.


----------



## uarujoey

charles said:


> Joey, why can't you locate in BC


Maybe a visit some day!



target said:


> Nice big tank. Cool design as well. Looking forward to getting some tips and tricks.


I think most people will get ideas from the series, rather than build what i built. Mostly in the way i built the tank, what i used to water proof it, and the filtration.



tony1928 said:


> Wow, awesome build. Will be following for sure. Very interested to see your filtration since your stand is so low.


Thanks Tony. The filtration is in the room beside it, so space was not much of an issue actually. It was more so of keeping costs low, and the filter effective and efficient.



jay_leask said:


> sweet , ill be waiting for the next videos.


Next sunday my friend!


----------



## Dietmar

very interesting tank build. Looking forward to the next video in the series


----------



## uarujoey

Dietmar said:


> very interesting tank build. Looking forward to the next video in the series


I was hoping people would find it interesting. I also hope that it inspires people to think outside the box. I think it will do just that.


----------



## Luke78

Quite the build Joey, you should consider this a "full time job" and make yourself some good coin! By the way, resigned up with your forum, changes look good nice upgrade! Look forward to posting more when i get the chance!


----------



## Chappy

What a *TREAT *- Joey's back for another build (complete with industrial grade safety flip-flops???!!!). Can't wait. Gotta head to Costco to stockpile the popcorn  Really looking forward to this one, Joey. And I have to agree with Charles - you need to get out here!!!!


----------



## dino

so what is it going to be stocked with?


----------



## macframalama

neon tetras.... 240000 neon tetras..


----------



## uarujoey

Luke78 said:


> Quite the build Joey, you should consider this a "full time job" and make yourself some good coin! By the way, resigned up with your forum, changes look good nice upgrade! Look forward to posting more when i get the chance!


I build to teach.. not to sell.

"Give a man a fish and you feed him for a day. Teach a man how to fish and you feed him for a lifetime." 
― Lao Tzu

So even though you are right, and a ton of people ask me to build various things on a daily basis, i would rather put the tools and confidence they need in there hands instead.



Chappy said:


> What a *TREAT *- Joey's back for another build (complete with industrial grade safety flip-flops???!!!). Can't wait. Gotta head to Costco to stockpile the popcorn  Really looking forward to this one, Joey. And I have to agree with Charles - you need to get out here!!!!


I did ware flip flops a few times in this build... and of course, my trusty jogging pants!!

Perhaps a visit in the future will be had! You never know!



dino said:


> so what is it going to be stocked with?


Rays!



macframalama said:


> neon tetras.... 240000 neon tetras..


240001 of them.... I think i can squeeze just one more in.


----------



## uarujoey




----------



## Dietmar

Thanks for the second video.
I also read your very informative LED DIY build. That will definitely be something I do in the future. Ty


----------



## uarujoey

Dietmar said:


> Thanks for the second video.
> I also read your very informative LED DIY build. That will definitely be something I do in the future. Ty


No problem.

Glad you enjoyed the LED video as well. Its one of my favorite builds.


----------



## uarujoey




----------



## AKAmikeross

wow nice vids man... can't wait for the next 3 videos.


----------



## Rayne

Awesome vids Joey. I've been following your channel for a while now and always enjoy them


----------



## uarujoey

mikeross said:


> wow nice vids man... can't wait for the next 3 videos.





Rayne said:


> Awesome vids Joey. I've been following your channel for a while now and always enjoy them


Thanks fellas!


----------



## uarujoey




----------



## uarujoey




----------



## uarujoey




----------



## jkcichlid

Going to be sweet once the fish are in


----------



## Nicole

Awesome, just awesome. Wish I could build a tank like that!


----------



## uarujoey

jkcichlid said:


> Going to be sweet once the fish are in


I agree. Might be a while longer though. I am upgrading the plumbing right now to much larger drains.



Nicole said:


> Awesome, just awesome. Wish I could build a tank like that!


Maybe you could... i just showed you how in the video.


----------



## Rayne

Hey Joey

I've watched your DIY LED Lighting video and see you've put it over your new big tank. I was hoping you could give me your feedback on how you like the RapidLED setup you're using. 

I'm planning a 450G or possibly a 600G freshwater tank once we find our new house and I have been going back and forth on how to light it. I know I want LED's, and I know I want to hook them into my Neptune Apex controller, so these new solderless LED kits seem to be a pretty good choice. I will probably be able to mount them at least 2' maybe 3' off the top of the water. 

How many LED's and 6"x20" heatsink blocks do you think I would need to cover the tank uniformly? Would you recommend all those white's that you are using? I was considering some greens/reds maybe on one string, do you think that would help to bring out the colors in some cichlids?


----------



## uarujoey

*An update:
*


----------



## dabandit1

Cool tank nice vids....you need a stonemason friend :bigsmile:


----------

